

Is 'Intelligent Resizing' Coming Soon To Adobe Photoshop? - bootload
http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2007/08/is-intelligent-.html

======
ivankirigin
I intend to work on javascript tools to make this happen at DevHouseBoston
<http://devboston.pbwiki.com/Dev3Projects>

------
budu3
I wish it was an open source project that could be incorporated into web
browsers. That would be great.

